# Trigger shot 10 mins late worried?



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I have Egg Collection on Monday and i had to take my last injection last nite at 10pm it was 10,000 of the Pregnal.  I was chattin away on this site and i suddenly realised it was 10pm so as u can imagine i panicked 

I ended up injecting at 10.10pm so it was only 10 mins but i was worried it had to be dead on 10pm as they give u the time to do it.

could anyone reassure me as im worrying.

Thanks xxxxxxx

shye


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Shye - 10 minutes shouldn't make any difference, but to put your mind at rest give your clinic a call (you should have an emergency contact number if they are closed).

Take care and good luck! 
Deb


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Shye it should be absolutely fine.

On my 2nd cycle they triggered me about 2 hours early to make sure that my eggs were mature (as on my first cycle they were not).  Everything was fine.

Just tell your clinic when you go in for your procedure that you were ten minutes late.  It will be absolutely fine chick.

Good luck for tomorrow.

A x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Just to let you know of my 3 icsi cycles i did exactly that twice. I couldnt belive it the most important injection i magaed to get wrong. but it made no difference. my egg collection always went well. the clinic were never running on time anyway and often took me down to ec late so clearly the timings arent that crucial. dont worry about it. you'll be fine. 

Good luck Luc


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As the other ladies have said, 10 minutes won't make any difference.  Although they advise you to do this injection 36 hours before EC, they do allow for a some time either side.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

10 mins won't make any difference just tell them when you go, I was geared up for EC and then they delayed me by about an hour + as they needed to find an anaesthetist.
Good luck for tomorrow

L xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you for your collection day, hope all goes well....

Txx (also at the Lister!)


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies, thanks so much for all your lovely replys and goodlucks 

I will just let them know i was running ten mins late, or i may not he he 

Love and luck to u all.

shye


----------

